# **can We Sticky This And Make This List Of Experts...



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I had an idea to put together a list of experts on various aquarium topics and how they could be contacted- sort of as a little yellowpages of aquarium knowledge. 

Of course, persons would be contacted and asked if they would like to appear here.

But, for example, we could list the topic and any experts on it we know of like

Martin (Mtdrew) is a loach expert
Katalyst(Kat?) is a snail and shrimp expert
Wilson(Wtac) is a marine aquarium expert

and so on.....

I can think of about 10 people and the groups of aquatic life or methods or equipment they are experts in. I think its a good idea..


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

First, you need an expert on people's Usernames. It's MT-ED Pablo  

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

As long as they wouldnt mind...but thats what that lil reputation button is for tho as well


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> First, you need an expert on people's Usernames. It's MT-ED Pablo
> 
> Martin.


RIGHT! I always get confused...

MT DREW was someone from pricenetwork who was a mbuna person...

Sorrybout that....


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Ooh reputation button.

I nominate Pablo - Overall fish expert.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, seriously or sarcastically


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Brian said:


> Lol, seriously or sarcastically


Lol seriously. Every post Pablo seems to know a lot about fish in general.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dekstr said:


> Lol seriously. Every post Pablo seems to know a lot about fish in general.


Thanks 

Its too bad I have a hard time dissimulating said knowledge without offending someone... 

(I know Brian nominates me sarcastically )


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, I'm not being sarcastic as long as you try not to offend the newbies


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Brian said:


> Lol, I'm not being sarcastic as long as you try not to offend the newbies


One way would be by not calling them newbies..LOL


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha, I don't think its that offensive to call them newbies... they are new to the hobby and it is only synonym for "beginner"


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The major problem with doing this is that people will look to one person for the answers. In reality, it is the contribution and discussion among all members which allows for a variety of experiences to come out. 

Sometimes the so-called newbies ask questions that the more experienced people haven't thought of or new techniques have been developed that they aren't aware of.

It is the contributions of all that make forums interesting.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do agree with the above... Try to remeber to use the reputation button there on the left for now i think..


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Newbie, beginner, starting out, pretty much the same thing. Just that beginner sounds less abrasive than newbie.

There's nothing wrong w/ admitting that you're a newbie though, we were all once newbies.

In a way we are still newbies, the more we learn, the more we realize what we don't know.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't think anyone is ever not a newbie when it comes to keeping anything dynamic such as a living habitat.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

huh, i dont think the reputation button even works . .. everyone has the same thing" is on a road to something something"


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It changes after you get a certain amount.

For instance, mine says something bad cause someone misclicked and gave me a bad rep and they can't fix it, lol.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The reputation button is the white balancing beam icon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea it isnt used as often cause i think we all honestly forgot about it. LOL

But i shall keep an eye on it.. make sure it does change


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> One way would be by not calling them newbies..LOL


I dont mind if you call me a newbie because after not keeping fish for like 30 years everything has changed so much Iam a newbie.lol Have been keeping dwarf frogs for a couple of years though.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> So I had an idea to put together a list of experts on various aquarium topics and how they could be contacted- sort of as a little yellowpages of aquarium knowledge.
> 
> Of course, persons would be contacted and asked if they would like to appear here.
> 
> ...


Me an expert? I only have like one tank!  Okay so that's a bold faced lie lol.


----------

